# More Barnsdale Archery Pics



## barnrat53 (Jun 25, 2002)

New risers with sample anodising


----------



## barnrat53 (Jun 25, 2002)

The other side


----------



## barnrat53 (Jun 25, 2002)

Optional Birdseye limbs in Double Recurve


----------



## barnrat53 (Jun 25, 2002)

Optional white limbs in Double Recurve


----------



## barnrat53 (Jun 25, 2002)

*The last one*

Optional Zebrawood in Double Recurve


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

*Looks great, Dave!*

Dave,

Those limbs are awesome looking.
I bet, they will be extremely popular with either hunters or target archers. 
Of course, the new risers and finishes look great too.
But those limbs are really something.


Sag.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

*First impression*

WOW was the first word that came to mind. Great job! How much for one set of those new double recurve limbs?


----------



## clever_guy (May 21, 2002)

barnrat53;

Fantastic!

Great looking limbs!!

-CG


----------



## HV Bowman (Sep 30, 2002)

*WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!*

The Risers look really good but, Those Limbs are stupendous. I especially like the Birds Eye and Zebrawood.


----------



## KEN-813 (Jun 26, 2002)

One word Dave "SWEET"!!!
thoes limbs will really set the bows off
verry nice
Ken


----------



## Good351 (Jul 24, 2002)

Dave,
Those limbs are AWSOME!


----------



## Rob (Aug 11, 2002)

clever_guy said:


> *Great looking limbs!!*


First time we've seen this sort of comment that's not about a new poster with a sexy woman advertising a bow 

And yes, they do look nice!

Dave: What are the main differences between the "Classic" Redman riser and the new one?

Rob


----------



## barnrat53 (Jun 25, 2002)

Rob
There are 4 things that I changed. 

1) The obvious are the cutouts to lighten the mass weight.
2) I milled the grip area flat.
3) I reduced the width of the pocket
4) I cut a deeper radius at the top of the sight window to make the window longer. See pic.
Thanks for the great comments guys, It makes all of the work worth it, Dave


----------



## Rob (Aug 11, 2002)

Dave,

Thanks for the info -- in the fore-aft shot you can see that the new riser looks a lot "sleeker" than the "classic". Nice work!! 

Only problem I can see with it is... it's going to be _very_ tempting! After I got my Scepter II Fury-X last summer I figured I was set for a long time (even the new Scepter III hasn't tempted me much -- sorry Martin guys  , I love my S II in *Pro Blue* while none of the new color schemes really does much for me, and I like the lines of the II better than the III), but now...  

Guess I'll have to wait and shoot one to see if need to start saving my pennies again 

Rob


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

Looks great Dave. I can already tell, birdseye limbs are going to be a hot seller. The risers look beautiful as well.


----------



## Capo (May 21, 2002)

*Dynamite!!!*

Oh man!!! 

There's going to be some tough choices here. How will I ever choose one over the other? Okay okay, maybe I'll buy two of them ....   


Dave,

The risers and limbs look beautiful. Great work and much appreciated. I'm really glad you picked up the Red Man line. 

When will you start accepting orders? Any chance that I can have one in my hands soon?

Will the Classic have the new riser design too? Looking forward to the flat grip. 

I have a ton of questions …. Thanks


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

Looks great Dave!!!!

Man those sure are tempting.
Can't wait for all the specs.


----------



## lopeha (May 21, 2002)

Hey Dave, the risers are beautiful & the limbs are absolutely gorgeous. Now how long before a lefty will be available, Andy.


----------



## barnrat53 (Jun 25, 2002)

*delivery*

Andy,
The left hand risers should come off the machine this week. Then they have to be polished and then sent out to be finished. I'm looking at 4-5 weeks before I can actualy sell a LH bow. 3 to 4 weeks for RH.
Dave


----------



## Magicord (Jul 8, 2002)

HI guys,

I have to thank Dave for making such beautiful limbs for me .
Yes, the limbs you saw are custom made for myself (the bird eyes, to be used on a GreenHorn) and my customers. Thank you guys for your praise on them. Dave really did a good job making them. 

I feel like over the top when the whole world is looking at my limbs!!   

Magicord


----------



## Randy Jones (Sep 7, 2002)

Those limbs are awsome! Look GREAT! Will you be offering them for other risers in the future? Good luck with your venture! RCJ


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Dave,

Will Stewart offer those new limbs of yours on his new Accu-Riser II bow ? Just curious, since he already uses your limbs with the silver finish.


Sag.


----------



## Mike Neeley (Jan 25, 2003)

*Limb Pocket*

Does the limb pocket pivot? Along with that does anyone think it is really necessary for a limb pocket to pivot?


----------



## barnrat53 (Jun 25, 2002)

Randy,
You can order custom limbs to fit most any riser that you want to build a custom bow on. That is how I started this business.

Sag,
If Stewart asks for them, I would build them for him. I can also build a set for a bow that you already have. I also have a Accu-Riser that I bought last Nov, before I bought RM. It is that nice blue. I would be willing to sell this bow. The Birdseye would look fantastic on it. 

Mike,
There is a pic on my web site that shows how the limb pivots in the riser. The pivot point is milled in the riser. The pocket on my bow is only there for looks. 
I dont think it is nessary to have a pivoting pocket. but I think that would be better that a riser that has a bolt on pocket that the limb pivots on.

Thanks, Dave


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

*pivoting limb pockets*

I think pivoting limb pockets are not necessary. Sure they look like additional technical detail but do not cause the bow to function any more precise. Their main advantage is for marketing hype and escalation of manufacturing cost and resultant selling price and profit.

The most important component of precision design and manufacture of compound bows is that the plane and axis of each limb be parallel to each other and the axis of the handle; and that the axles be perpindicular to those axes.

Careful attention to component manufacture and assembly can insure this but I believe this attention to detail is lacking with most bow manufacturers today.

Apparently the perception is that gadgets and fancy colors sell better than absolute precision in manufacturing.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Well Jim, that might be true.
But just think how much better your Martin would look with those pretty full capture pivoting limb pockets.
Not necessary ? Maybe, but sure is pretty.
I believe you should go ahead and order that Super Nova you've been wanting with the fancy limb pockets.
You know you want one, Jim.  
Why not admit it.  
I recommend the silver riser with gold pockets and cams like mine.  
Or you could order a new Red Man with those fabulous limbs of Dave's.
You need some beauty in your life, Jim! 
I can tell by your replies that you need some beauty.  


Sag.


----------



## clever_guy (May 21, 2002)

Sag;

The Redman is dead, long live the Barnesdale!



-CG


----------



## Mike Neeley (Jan 25, 2003)

I took a look at the limb alignment system on the Barnsdale web site. It looks like a solid way to capture the limb and also let it pivot. How does Martin do it and is this new bow significantly more than a Scepter III? One should always have a couple of new bows each year!


----------



## barnrat53 (Jun 25, 2002)

*New bow*

Mike,
I'm not sure what a new S3 go's for. I don't have all my costs in from all my vendors. The ones I'm waiting for involve the polishing and finishing of the riser. I'm relitivly sure that I will come in under $1000 with all the most costly options.
I am also waiting for LH risers, They will be here by the end of the week. Then they have to be polished and then finished. 
I can relate to how the other co. are slow in delivery. It seems like it takes twice or three times longer to get things done than what you think it should. But I am just starting to make my own complete bow. It was easier just making limbs for other people.  
Thanks, Dave


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Dave,

Are you going to offer the Wedel cam on your new bow ?
Saw the pic on that other post.

Clever Guy,

I stand corrected.  


Sag.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2003)

Dave,
Put my name on the list, when it comes up to my turn, pm me. I'll definately take one.

the Hood


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Sag,

Did you just copy your old message on this subject from a couple of months ago. Sounds word for word. Mine probably did also.

I guess the pivoting pockets are attractive and they do set forth a commanding presence of precision control over limb placement, provided, of course, that everything is manufactured accurately.

I never had any trouble with limb movement on Jennings T-Stars from 80-82 and all they had was a steel limb pocket surround. With no key for the limb base pivot, the pocket surround had to keep the limb from sliding off the handle.

Yeah, I want a Merlin, actually 3 SN with T, R, and O cams/wheels and 3 M3K the same way and also a UT, a PT, 2 UX with Wedel and RW, and a Cyclone.

Mike,

Martin uses ball detents in the limb cup and mushroom pivots in holes bored in the limb. The limb cup is located on the handle with 2 dowels or pins and secured with 2 flat head socket screws.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Jim,

Just kidding around with you a bit.
No one else has the guts to mess with an archery legend like yourself.  
Of course, I know all the different limb pockets get the job done.
Heck, my Bowman doesn't even have limb pockets!
Yeah, I still would like a few more bows too.
Dave's new bow, a Max 3000, another Super Nova, and Accu-Riser II
Plus more HTM's, Pro Tuners, and AEP's to go with them.
Good shooting, Jim.


Sag.


----------



## Mike Neeley (Jan 25, 2003)

Jim,

Thanks for the info on the Martin limb attachment method. It sounds like a system similar to the Barnsdale one I looked at on their web sight. did you see the picture of the shoot through Wedel Cam system posted in the General Forum Section of Archery Talk? It is on a Thread I started Called Scepter III 6-8 more weeks. It looks pretty slick.


----------



## Capo (May 21, 2002)

Here's a pic of the original Wedel Cam on a Red Man bow.


----------



## Capo (May 21, 2002)

Note the original draw stop length. The new Wedel Cams have a longer stop, yielding a harder wall.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Mike,

The Martin limb pocket system works and is usually found on bows that machine the handle from a profile extrusion. By extruding the profile, many pounds of aluminum are saved although the handle is usually narrow at the ends, therefore requiring either an attached limb pocket with pivot or a pivoting limb pocket.

George R. has stated that Martin machines all handles from an aluminum billet. Since they are machining away all that aluminum, they could also machine a limb pivot into the handle and then just have a cup surround as a decorative component, as Dave's bow is intended to have.

I did see the Wedel cams on the Bowman web site but have no knowledge if there is more than one size since they apparently utilize removable modules for draw length adjustment. It remains to be determined if there is a size that will work with a 44 to 46 ATA and yet have some reasonable rotation.

Cams with removable modules alter draw length by limiting full draw rotation, less rotation for shorter draw, or extending rotation for longest draw. A single base size would not allow reasonable performance over a range of say 40 to 46 ATA and 26 to 31 DL in all combinations, for example.

In my case a 46 ATA and 29.5 AMO DL might not be available.

As a result of my S3FX bows, I am spoiled by the X cam system.

Sag,

When you have the big bucks invested in Merlin bows, you have to needle someone. I don't mind.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Jim,

I heard Stewart has more than one size Wedel cam with modules. He recently improved the design.
Stewart has a 33.5" draw length and seems to do pretty well in tournaments with his cams.
You might email him and ask for the specs on his new improved Wedel cam.
Stewart is a great guy and will gladly answer any question you have.


Sag.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Birdseye and Zebra Limbs!*

Absolutely Beautiful!
Jbird


----------



## carcher (May 28, 2003)

will there be a black limb option


----------



## barnrat53 (Jun 25, 2002)

CARCHER,
Yes, White, silver, black, Birdseye, Zebrawood......... The options are endless................ .....................Dave


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Cam Options?*

Dave,
Will you offer some other type cam for those that prefer a cable guarded bow for big feathers indoors?
Jbird


----------



## barnrat53 (Jun 25, 2002)

jbird,
If your looking for a bow just for indoors with a cable guard, why not look at one of my closeouts. Or if you have a need for great looks, wait a couple of weeks and get a classic with the new riser.You can have Birdseye limbs if you want. Double Recurve?
Just trying to tempt you................Dave


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2003)

Close outs?????Tell me more,,or do you think you can just put one of the new ones in a box for me????and ship it with the other one???save on shipping!!!!

The Hood


----------



## JDES900X (May 22, 2002)

Dave, 
The Zebrawood limbs are the most beautiful compound limbs I've ever seen. I have always had a fondness for zebrawood. The new risers look great too. These new bows look like real sweethearts. Looks like all of your hard work and dedication is about to pay off.


----------



## bowbender7 (Jun 1, 2002)

Darn it Dave! I want one so bad I cant see straight, but in order to avoid being served divorce papers, I better wait a bit. Spent bunches O' money lately.

I will have one (or 2 or....) someday. Eventually, I'll put my foot down and ask wife really nice if I can have one. LOL!!!
Sean


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Hey Dave, just ran across this thread and saw the new risers and limbs and wanted to say "nice job". Looking good, especially that zebrawood limb.

JB >>------>


----------



## barnrat53 (Jun 25, 2002)

Thank You! I am beging to understand why I only made limbs for the last 13 years. But it won't be long and I will see why I wanted to abuse myself like this.   Its coming together slowly but surely..................Dave


----------



## Joe Barbieur (Jul 31, 2002)

Dave, just like the other JB I just ran across this thread, nice job! I like what you have done with the limbs. I am sure you will bring some to the state indoor for every one to ogle over.


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

*Sean I have the answer!*

Hey Sean just tell Dave what ya want and then send me the money and your wife will never know that your new bow is at my house gettin broke-in for ya! Ken


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Anodizing Color Choices?*

What solid color anodizing choices will be offered for the risers and the cams?
Thanks,
Jbird


----------



## bowbender7 (Jun 1, 2002)

Ken


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Good Looking Bow*

Good friend of mine and yours advised me this might be great bow for me to think about for indoor bow. His name is Dean and knows a little about bows but he is getting old. Still shoots a mean arrow.


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

*This "DB" is gettin there too!*

Hey Dan, that "other" DB gets his arp card this August ! He's racin slot cars today. Ken


----------



## Capo (May 21, 2002)

Hey Ken,

Dave's making one for me too. Have you seen it yet??? 

Is Dave working hard on it??? 

Now don't go drooling all over it!!!!

You shooting the Outdoor at Coldwater this weekend?


----------



## TC1 (May 8, 2003)

*Zebrawood Limbs :*

Hey Dave , 

What Lbs. due the Zebrawood Limbs come in and will they fit on my Mach-11 using the Pro-65 Cams .

Thank You 

TC1


----------



## barnrat53 (Jun 25, 2002)

TC1,
The standard recurve limbs will work on the 11. They are the same ones that came on your bow assuming that they are my limbs on it now. The standard limb can be made with Zebrawood also. I can't make the double recurve that short. Double recurves would work good on a Mach 9.
Dave


----------



## tony60x (Jun 2, 2002)

Dave,

can I see a photo of the bow, gipped from the thumb side - i'd like to see the clearance for the thumb - i cant bend my thumb past a certain point and it normally interfers with some risers.

Tonyd


----------



## barnrat53 (Jun 25, 2002)

Tony,
I will post some pics as soon as the sun comes out again. My camera doesn't like to take flash pics. Flash pics don't seem to work, for whatever reason.........Dave


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2003)

The pivoting limb pockets actually do serve a purpose. When the limb is tighten or relaxed the limb wants to move in or out depending on which way you are going. With the limb being allowed to float it does away with the limb rockers that prevent this from happening and also prevents the back side of the limb from being forced apart by the rockers. Now is there anyone out out there that can see the difference in shootability betwween the two styles I have to say no, but the rational for it was more technical from a braekage stand point than a shooting one. The cosmetic affect was more of a by product that the companies capitalised on.


----------

